# Rear Guard Hinge Repair On Clausing 8520



## louosten (Sep 14, 2015)

Gentlemen;
I purchased an 8520 milling machine a few months ago and am busy making some minor repairs. I knew the rear belt guard was gone. When I finally got it home, I noticed that the hinge was also broken off:




There appeared to be barely enough metal (cast iron) to bolt something to the motor mount:



So I came up with a plan to restore, as best I could, the original hinge in appearance and function:




I considered welding or brazing a piece to the motor mount, but was concerned about warping the entire piece; so I devised another plan. After sandblasting the motor mount, I carefully tapped some holes at the hinge location, then rounded up some JB Weld and decided to create a 'compression block' to support a piece of angle iron:


I cut the angle iron piece to fit, then used it to form the smooth backing surface for the JB Weld:




By building up successive layers of JB Weld, and carefully fitting the angle iron piece, I was able to create the needed surface:



The angle piece fits on like this:



Besides the angle iron piece, I needed the round hinge with a bored hole, so I got a piece of 3/4" round stock and cut a channel in it to fit on the top of the hinge:




These two were brazed together to make one piece:




Another look from the front side:



Then the whole shootin' match was dolled up with some primer and paint:



And another shot from the front:



A reasonable facsimile, no less. Now, if I could just get some kind soul, with an 8520, to give me some measurements on the original rear belt guard, I could begin fabricating that up in lightweight fiberglass.

Let the comments begin!

Lou O.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 14, 2015)

Lou, I have an 8520 with the rear belt guard and I will be happy to get you some measurements. I'll get started on it this evening.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 14, 2015)

Lou, I must apologize for not getting at this as I had planned this evening. I will be leaving town tomorrow morning for work and will not return until sometime on Friday or Saturday. If no one else has responded by then, I will tackle this once more this coming weekend.


----------



## bob308 (Oct 8, 2015)

interesting repair I will have to file that one away.. because my 8520 has the exact same problem. maybe our mills were mishandled by the same fool.


----------



## louosten (Nov 20, 2015)

Still waitin' on that kind soul mentioned above...


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 22, 2015)

Lou, my apologies!!   Too many irons in the fire lately.  I will photograph my cover today and identify measurements for you and post them by this evening.  Thanks for posting a reminder!!  I need those once in a while.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 22, 2015)

Okay, Lou, here are two photos with dimensions. I will admit that I 'cheated' and just used a tape measure, but these should get you what you need, or at least get you started. If you need anything else, let me know what measurement you need and I will get it for you within a few days. I am often out of town for work during the week, so I may not be able to answer until the weekend.


----------



## louosten (Nov 23, 2015)

Terry,
Great job on the measurements! I think this is all I need to get started...will post some pics of progress with this little project once underway. Thanks again


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 25, 2015)

You are most welcome, Lou.  Once again, I wish to offer my apologies for my lack of getting this done in a timely manner! I certainly did not want to hold up your project. I will be looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------

